# Help! Cannot sync music to son's ipod Touch



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the first time we have tried to sync music or movies to my son's ipod Touch and iTunes will not let us manually move music to it. I'm trying to drop and drag the music there. I'm sure it's linked to my account because he buys apps right from his ipod and uses my account. When he first got it and we plugged it in we did the usual registration. I'm at a loss as to what to try next. He's getting ready to leave tomorrow and we'd like to get some things synced to it....can anyone help?? Sounds like it's just not allowing the DRM stuff to be moved to it, but I cannot figure out why or how to fix it. Help!!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

on the home screen for the iPod in iTunes, click the "Manually manage music and videos" checkbox, then hit apply.  If that isn't checked, then you have to individually check each song/album, and hit "sync", but the drag and drop is usually easier.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks...I did that. Thought I had that box checked when I first registered it but something must have happened. For some reason it wanted to delete all of his apps and re-load them. We are now able to sync the songs and the video and it's in the process of adding back the apps.


----------

